# Sticky  Not sure which sub-board to post on?



## Caz

_Dear members. As part of Fertility Friends ongoing improvement programme, we have grouped countries togetehr in regions as opposed to individual countries. The new areas incorporate the following "old" areas but also any countries who previously did not have their own board. If you are unsure where you shoudl be posting, do a quick search for your country (using the search function at the top of the boards) and if this does not help, PM myself or the FF Volunteer for this section who will be happy to advise.

_ 
New AreaPrevious Boards East Europe /North AsiaBulgariaRussiaPolandUkraine North Europe/ Scandanavian RegionIcelandDenmarkNorwaySweden Central EuropeGermanyItalyGuernsey / JerseyNetherlandsPortugalFranceSwitzerland North AmericaCanadaUSA Central/South America & CaribbeanCarribbeanCentral & South America Africas & IslandsSouth Africa Middle EastDubai Far East / South AsiaSingaporeIndia Australasia)New Zealand / Australia 
The following countries will keep their own sub boards due to high traffic:

Greece 
Cyprus 
Czech Republic
Spain
Turkey

Caz


----------

